
Ask HN: How to reverse internet addiction? - Anand_S
I recently read an article about how the tech companies are using psychology to get us addicted  to using their platforms. I think that I too have fallen prey to these techniques. I want to reduce the time I spent on Internet but at the same time do not want to let go of the benefits that internet provides. Any suggestion would be helpful.
======
notheguyouthink
In my experience, breaking it out of muscle memory does the trick. I've done
this with sites like Reddit by blocking the domains, blocking from router,
etc.

With that said, I've found the hardest ones to block are the ones I like for
research, staying informed, etc. Namely, Reddit and HN. I can't block them
because I find out too much useful things from them, both passively and
actively. Yet, allowing access to Reddit eventually leads me into the
worthless, junk food information feed that is /r/all.

So.. there's my partial answer.

------
curuinor
You shouldn't go to a bar to ask people how to reverse alcohol addiction, and
you shouldn't come to HN to ask people how to reverse internet addiction.

~~~
HiroshiSan
Not everyone who goes to a bar drinks.

~~~
huehehue
But everybody on HN uses the internet. I think.

------
s3arch
Restriction is the key. There is no point completely avoiding these sites like
HN or Reddit. Stay away from vulnerable situations that sucks you in.

I have ditched smartphone and laptop, because they are just an easy access to
get lost in time, whenever i feel tempted or frustrated. Right now, I cannot
reason out that, I will use my will power and stay away from internet by
keeping smartphone close to my pocket. Instead I use internet at work and get
the most out of it. Set out time to browse/search information that i really
need. Make notes and get out. Its been 4 months without smartphone or laptop.
I will continue this lifestyle for a year or two.

------
tbihl
At the risk of running afoul of HN zeitgeist, I'll steal the advice, "treat
yourself like someone you're trying to help." Bargain with yourself and figure
out the biggest step you're willing to take in the right direction, no matter
how meager. Substitute to break the pattern, or look for ways to interrupt the
feedback loop. Or find ways to make it farther from reach to do the things you
want not to do. Or use combinations.

